# Dear Abby, agony Aunt.....



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

ACTUAL LETTERS THAT DEAR ABBY ADMITTED THAT SHE WAS AT A LOSS TO ANSWER:



Dear Abby,

A couple of women moved in across the hall from me. One is a middle aged gym teacher and the other is a social worker in her mid twenties. These two women go everywhere together and I've never seen a man go into or leave their apartment. Do you think they could be Lebanese?



Dear Abby,

What can I do about all the sex, nudity, language and violence on my VCR?



Dear Abby,

I have a man I can't trust. He cheats so much, I'm not even sure the baby I'm carrying is his.



Dear Abby,

I am a 23 year old liberated woman who has been on the pill for two years. It's getting expensive and I think my boy friend should share half the cost, but I don't know him well enough to discuss money with him.



Dear Abby,

I've suspected that my husband has been fooling around, and when confronted with the evidence, he denied everything and said it would never happen again.



Dear Abby,

Our son writes that he is taking Judo. Why would a boy who was raised in a good Christian home turn against his own?



Dear Abby,

I joined the Navy to see the world. I've seen it. Now, how do I get out?



Dear Abby,

My forty year old son has been paying a psychiatrist £50.00 an hour every week for two and a half years. He must be crazy.



Dear Abby,

I was married to Bill for three months and I didn't know he drank until one night he came home sober.



Dear Abby,

My mother is mean and short tempered. I think she is going through mental pause.



Dear Abby,

You told some woman whose husband had lost all interest in sex to send him to a doctor. Well, my husband lost all interest in sex and he is a doctor! Now what do I do?



Dear Abby,

Lee and I have been married a long time. Why?


----------

